# BSNL 900 home plan



## Dharmpal Singh (Dec 21, 2006)

what is difference b/w bsnl 900 ul & bsnl 900 ul plus broadband plan. Plz Tell me in detail & what is its downloading speed


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 21, 2006)

> Note:
> ** *For Home Plan UL 900 Plus*: Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
> MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. The calls shall be charged
> as per pulse rate of BSNl Bfone General Plan. Security Deposit and Installation
> ...



Any doubts regarding BSNL Plans, first go here -> BSNL DataOne ->Tariff

& any doubts/query regarding Dataone you can ask here-> *Sticky*: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here**


----------

